# here's a rare one.



## dave the wave (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/1855112/fp27.cgi


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 5, 2013)

That's going to look great in my living room.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 5, 2013)

That's one beautiful bike!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 5, 2013)

here is another rare one that sold on aug 3  I only spotted it 1 day in advance i was kicking myself about not getting it. green and white miss America promotional model. 

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=1826529&category=0&zip=&kwd=








Nick.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 6, 2013)

dave the wave said:


> http://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/1855112/fp27.cgi




Ooo - that is different.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 6, 2013)

*Cool*

That's an Elgin Swift with cigar tank, too bad it's Red.
Damn Red.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2013)

I sent my purchasing agents after this one but they came home empty handed, it sold for $1000 + tax and buyers premium.   It was a good deal for sure and I was originally going to go higher but with so many juicy swaps and auctions coming up in Oct I had to reign in my spending.  Congrats to who ever got it.


----------



## tailhole (Aug 29, 2013)

That was one cool bike, red or not.  Even if I don't own all the cool ones, it's good to know they are out there somewhere getting some lovin.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe the new owner is a cabe member. Here is the catalog clip in case they are on the cabe.
Nice bike no doubt.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 27, 2019)

Balloontyre said:


> Maybe the new owner is a cabe member. Here is the catalog clip in case they are on the cabe.
> Nice bike no doubt.




Do you have an original clipping?


----------

